# has anyone ridden the Cervelo Carbon Soloist?



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

I was curious as to how it rode in relation to the aluminum one. Traditionally, carbon frames ride more comfortably than aluminum ones...But i heard through the grape vine that the carbon soloist actually will ride more jarring than the soloist team will because they have engineered the frame to be *that* stiff.

Can anyone comfirm this? Because this is the first that i've heard that a carbon frame will ride worse than aluminum!


----------



## hammeron2wheels (Mar 1, 2005)

Don't believe the hype. I have both and the carbon soloist is definitely more comfortable than the AL one, especially over long distances. The major difference is the lack of road buzz (vibration) in the carbon bike. Vertical compliance is very similar but I give the edge to the carbon soloist which is a bit softer over the bumps. You are correct in that the carbon soloist is extremely stiff where it counts (bottom bracket and lateral flex in the frame). I'd say bottom bracket stiffness is on par with the AL one although I've heard that it tested even stiffer.


----------

